# Tim Sylvia retires



## Reeksta (Jan 4, 2015)

Tim Sylvia retires
It's quite sad how Tim became a bit of a figure of fun in the last few years in some circles, as he was a former champion and undoubtedly someone who gave his heart and soul to the sport. Hopefully he's invested his money wisely and can enjoy his retirement


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jan 4, 2015)

A very very tough man. World class MMA fighter, in the same class as Dan sevren and the Shamrock brothers.


----------

